# Where to keep ducks during the winter!!!???



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok so we bought four Pekins over the summer (one passed away) they are very friendly so we decided to add some mallards to the bunch so in came two mallards ( one flew away) then as if that wasn't enough we added four endangers breed of Ancona ducks! So that adds up to eight ducks we have a coop with chickens In it but I've heard mixed opinions on mixing chickens and ducks. Is there anything I can build or buy for a shelter? Do ducks eat snow? Can I keep them with my goats? Umm... So ya that about covers it if I think of any more questions I'll ask! Thanks all!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ducks need a place to get out of the wind and cold..anything will do as long as they know its there...might need to pen them in a small yard with the shelter..most my ducks prefer to lay in deep grassy areas..but we are not too cold right now..( Texas) Thye run free and are in the same area as chickens and goats...they are messy withthe water... we clean our water out three times a day..more if needed..its a pain lol..Not sure if they eat snow...lol..


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Ours like to still get outside but they don't stay out long. They have a trap door into the barn so they can come and go as they please. They don't eat snow but they will root in it for bugs....that aren't there if the snow pack is deep. If its really stormy, I don't let them out at all. 

Basically ducks can handle the cold for a time but need a place to come in and warm up. We make sure nests are deep packed and if its supposed to get ridiculously cold, we turn on a heat lamp


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Ducks are pretty rugged, much more so then chickens, we find our ducks out sleeping in the snow in snow storms, because it just doesn't bother them, but it is always a good idea to give them a shelter, but they would be more then happy with a lean-to, so they can get out of the elements, which is what we are planning to build for next spring's breeding season. I wouldn't house the chickens with the ducks for the winter though, not for disease reasons, but because ducks are just messy and will slop up any area. I would find an area that is sloped and will drain in the winter time, something easier to clean or you will have a lumping skating rink when it freezes. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Could I use a doghouse or make something? Also what about their poop? They have managed to make messes..... A lot... Really easily... For that reason my parents are like no we aren't keeping them with the chickens! What's your opinions on mixing poultry? Sorry for the overload of questions... My dad says if we can't find a place for them I'll have to give them away.
Anyway thanks for your responses!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

clementegal said:


> Could I use a doghouse or make something? Also what about their poop? They have managed to make messes..... A lot... Really easily... For that reason my parents are like no we aren't keeping them with the chickens! What's your opinions on mixing poultry? Sorry for the overload of questions... My dad says if we can't find a place for them I'll have to give them away.
> Anyway thanks for your responses!


We raise chickens, ducks, geese, and guineas peacefully together. The key to success is to provide a private place for each species to travel off to. Domestic ducks are kinda dumb...so we keep ours permanently in the yard enclosure. Out in the yard in one of the corners we have a kiddie pool, a truck topper (private shelter), and in the topper we made three box nests. They only usually come inside the chicken coop to eat and drink. Just make sure you have somewhere they can spend time to themselves, and fairly insulated for their feet in the winter. They're much more winter-efficient than chickens. Don't Lowry too much.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

clementegal said:


> Could I use a doghouse or make something? Also what about their poop? They have managed to make messes..... A lot... Really easily... For that reason my parents are like no we aren't keeping them with the chickens! What's your opinions on mixing poultry? Sorry for the overload of questions... My dad says if we can't find a place for them I'll have to give them away.
> Anyway thanks for your responses!


I wouldn't, you will want something easy to clean. I like the truck cap idea, no floor, or our little lean-to sheds (3 sides, duck sized, with a roof, pointed away from the wind and weather (usually to the south)), or something similiar.


----------

